# Help with OFA for Great Danes



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are no entries in OFA for those names. Which means they have not done any clearances, or they have not reported any test results, which is unlikely. I would assume that those dogs do not have any clearances.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

I looked at the Blue Diamond Danes website - they state that they are a hobby breeder, but make no mention of showing their dogs. True hobby breeders are showing their dogs as the hobby, and breeding is just something that comes along with that - the breeding itself is not the hobby 
Anyway they mention OFA hips for Kyzer (Thank You Kyzer’s dad), but there’s only one offspring listed on OFA and it’s not Thank You Kyzer - so like Mylissyk said, probably no clearances.

Unrelated because this one isn’t one of the sires you mentioned, but I did see on their website under News that they mentioned Penn hip for Rubare- they mentioned Excellent, but if you go to (I think) his OFA it actually looks like he failed hips. Intentional misdirection like that is a red flag to me. 


https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=2062239





https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1438087


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

This community rocks. Thank you for your help.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

mylissyk said:


> There are no entries in OFA for those names. Which means they have not done any clearances, or they have not reported any test results, which is unlikely. I would assume that those dogs do not have any clearances.


Thank you


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Coastal Pup said:


> I looked at the Blue Diamond Danes website - they state that they are a hobby breeder, but make no mention of showing their dogs. True hobby breeders are showing their dogs as the hobby, and breeding is just something that comes along with that - the breeding itself is not the hobby
> Anyway they mention OFA hips for Kyzer (Thank You Kyzer’s dad), but there’s only one offspring listed on OFA and it’s not Thank You Kyzer - so like Mylissyk said, probably no clearances.
> 
> Unrelated because this one isn’t one of the sires you mentioned, but I did see on their website under News that they mentioned Penn hip for Rubare- they mentioned Excellent, but if you go to (I think) his OFA it actually looks like he failed hips. Intentional misdirection like that is a red flag to me.
> ...


 Yes I saw that as well thank you for the confirmation


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

If you're curious about what tests a Great Dane should have, here's the OFA website link to them. https://www.ofa.org/recommended-tests?breed=GD


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Alaska7133 said:


> If you're curious about what tests a Great Dane should have, here's the OFA website link to them. Recommended Tests | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO


 Thanks
yeah I saw this as well and checked out the GDCA for any further recommendations in regards to DNA paneling


----------

